
Russian iphone statue removed after Apple CEO comes out as gay - robin_reala
http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/nov/04/russian-statue-removed-apple-ceo-comes-out-as-gay-video
======
noer
more shocking to me is that there is/was a STATUE of an iphone in russia.

